# Any predictions on CRS Score .



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Team,
Is there any possibility of CRS score dropping to 440 points before Feb 2020.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Not likely.


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

syncroy said:


> Hi Team,
> Is there any possibility of CRS score dropping to 440 points before Feb 2020.


hi
last night i read that frequency will be increasing !!!!
last i think was 463 
if you have 440 apply for Tech draw 
but i 'm not sure anyone can predict because pool based on candidate's score 
but i wish it drop or will have become that score as you wish


----------

